# Post Apocalyptic Diorama...



## Owen E Oulton

I just went to my LHS and found that they'd ordered and received a copy of Master Box's Skull Clan - Death Angels from their Desert Battle Series, a Mad Max-style group of female Post-Apoc warriors. I grabbed it. The box contains four multipart female punk-type figures with a variety of weapons (katanas, crossbow, spear, a hooked sword and a spiked club.








I also got a set of Meng's Equipment for Modern U.S. Military Vehicles, which includes several modern-style jerry cans, water jugs, coolers and a pair each of the Barret M82 .50BMG sniper rifle and M240 SAW. I figure with these and some other figures and weapons sets and some vehicles (like Dragon's U.S. Army "dirt-bike" motorcycle, I can do up a nifty Post Apocalyptic scene.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Look forward to seeing your diorama. It's good to see MB going outside the box with their subjects.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

They also have a Zombie Hunter set with a motorcycle riding chick (you supply the motorcycle) and several zombies. I've put in an order at my LHS. Possibly for this diorama, possibly for a different one.


----------



## scooke123

Looks cool- what scale are they?


----------



## Owen E Oulton

1/35th. I've started assembling them - well, I've assembled one, the one with the spear, and it's a very nice figure as one would expect from Master Box. I intend to omit the crossbow from that figure and give her an M-82 Barrett. The crossbow will probably go to another figure in the dio.


----------



## scooke123

Sounds good - a lot of stuff in that scale to use in a diorama. Post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## scooke123

Are you going to use all the figures in the dio?


----------



## Owen E Oulton

That's the plan.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Well, I've got a couple more figures assembled. I did the Crossbow-weilding warrior, but as planned I gave her a Barrett M-82 .50BMG sniper rifle in lieu of the crossbow. I also gave her a Tamiya Webley revolver in an NCO's holster (from a WWI British Infantry figure set) in place or the quiver for her quarrels. The third figure is a kitbash using the "harem pants" from an Academy French Foreign Legion 1960's Algerian War figure, with a naked male torso and arms from a Preisser nude figure, all topped off with a Dragon head wearing a gas mask (one with bushy hair sticking up between the mask's straps). He looks sufficiently like a Road Warrior character, especially brandishing an Italeri AK-47. Next up, the Dragon dirt bike from their US Light Infantry kit. 

Still trying to choose a vehicle for the scene. I'm torn between a modified Chevy Malibu, a Mustang convertible or a heavily modified Bronco, all in 1/32 (close enough to 1/35 for government work) from Monogram, or a even more modified Tamiya Pink Panther Land Rover in 1/35. Wish Dragon hadn't cancelled their announced 1/35 Chenowth FAV kit 25 years ago. It would look wicked in this dio.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I'm thinking when I get the _Zombie Hunters_ set I'll just use the motorcycle rider (with the Dragon dirt bike) and use the zombies (sorry, _walkers_) for a _Walking Dead_ diorama. The crossbow would look great on a Daryl Dixon figure, I'm thinking.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Well, I picked up the Zombie Hunter set.








I'm torn between using the Dragon dirt bike








or an Italeri Harley Davidson for the motorcycle








So very many options... I'm thinking for the diorama base using some of the Italeri ruins.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Well, I've identified the motorcycle from the Drago Light Infantry kit. It's a Kawasaki KLR 250-D8, and the front forks are grotesquely too long. according to pictures on Google Images. Also, the skirts of the coat on the Zombie Hunters figure need to be altered to correctly fit over the seat, regardless of which motorcycle is used, having now built up the figure and test-fitted her on the Dragon and Italeri motorcycles. Gonna be a challenging build.


----------



## scooke123

I'm looking forward to your progress!


----------



## hal9001

The dirt bike makes more sense to me. That's the one I'm gonna use. Now hurry up and build it so I can see all the problems (if any) to watch out for! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## ChicaneS54

Nice.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Well, I finally got back to this project. Rather than a real-world mororcycle, I decided on a Warhammer 40K Ork Warbike. Even though it's nominally in 33mm gaming standard, it actually works in 1/35th scale. I took the massive guns off the back, and clipped off the oversized handlebars. I replaced the handlebars with ones from the Dragon dirt-bike, and removed the wide front wheel, replacing it with Italeri Schwimmwagen wheels arranged in a duallie configuration. To modify the rider, I cut away the skirts of her coat, changed the angle of her bent knee and replaced her right arm. Given those mods she fits perfectly. The half-track design of the Warbike gives it a nifty SF look, sort of like a scaled-down Kettenkraftrad.


----------



## Kenny H.

Looking good!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

One neat thing about the WH40k warbike is that the tracks are dimensionally identical to 1/35 Sherman tracks, making the diorama base with track marks that much easier.


----------



## scooke123

I think that bike fits in better with the theme you are going for - looks good.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I like what you've done so far, it's a neat idea. Are you going to use the zombies from the rest of the Masterbox set?


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Xenodyssey said:


> I like what you've done so far, it's a neat idea. Are you going to use the zombies from the rest of the Masterbox set?


Nope, they're being used in another dio. This one will be using the Mad Max-style chicks from the Masterbox Skull Clan - Death Angels set.


----------

